# the exact same life with different trappings



## Verse

Salve a tutti,
ho un dubbio su questa frase, tratta da romanzo statunitense:
"He had promised me a different life where I belonged, but really, it seemed to be the exact same life with different trappings"

Il mio tentativo:
"Mi aveva promesso una vita diversa, nella quale mi sarei sentita a mio agio ma, in realtà, sembrava identica a quella precedente, solo con accessori diversi[/ con una vernice diversa/ diversa solo in superficie]"

Contesto:
La protagonista ha appena conosciuto la sua vera madre, una nobildonna che vive in una specie di castello. Ma scopre con delusione che è una donna altrettanto fredda della sua madre adottiva e che, come il suo padre adottivo, anche quello naturale è morto. Quindi, apparentemente, le uniche cose che distinguono questa 'nuova vita' da quella precedente sono il lusso e la nobiltà, ed è a queste che si riferisce il termine 'trappings' che non so bene come tradurre. Qualche idea?

Grazie


----------



## Gianfry

Letteralmente "bardature". Ma figurativamente "ornamenti". Forse, visto che almeno la situazione economica è migliorata, si potrebbe anche azzardare un "...(solo) con qualche svolazzo [o simili] in più".
Ma chi è "he"?

EDIT:
Un'ultima cosa: "where I belonged" forse andrebbe tradotto con "nel luogo (che mi spettava / al quale appartenevo)" o "nella (nuova) famiglia" ecc.


----------



## Verse

"He" è il ragazzo che le ha svelato le sue vere origini e l'ha portata dalla sua madre naturale.


----------



## rrose17

Trappings in this case could refer to a house, car, two week vacation on the beach once a year, 1 1/2 kids, etc. It's the ordinary, banal things that surround a person's life. Also where I belonged is more like più adatto per lei.


----------



## Verse

Forse, visti i vostri suggerimenti, opterei per un semplice "fronzoli": 
"Sembrava esattamente la stessa vita, fronzoli a parte". 
Così mantengo il senso di "ornamento" suggerito da Gianfry e anche quello di "banal things" suggerito da rrose.
Grazie anche per gli appunti su "where I belonged"


----------



## Gianfry

Bravo verse! "fronzoli" era la parola che cercavo e non mi veniva 
Con "fronzoli a parte", però, vai nella direzione che suggerivo io ("...con qualche svolazzo in più"), e che non è esplicitamente giustificata dal testo originale, dove si parla di "different trappings"; e ovviamente non si può parlare di "diversi fronzoli"...
Insomma, sembrerebbe che anche la vita di prima avesse i suoi "trappings", i suoi "banali ornamenti", diciamo...
Anche qui dev'esserci una parola adatta, che ancora una volta mi sfugge


----------



## giovannino

Forse si potrebbe dire "in una cornice diversa" (ma non mi convince troppo) o "diversa solo esteriormente"?


----------



## london calling

Io leggo "trappings" come _gli annessi e connessi_ (che non va bene qui, ovviamente). Non direi fronzoli, perché dà l'idea di cose in più, superflue (e non è detto che lo siano, anzi direi che non lo sono, sono semplicemente gli "accessori" che accompagnano la vita di ciascuno di noi, come ha detto Verse).

_..sembrava identica a quella precedente ma con un contorno diverso (?)._


----------



## Gianfry

london calling said:


> Io leggo "trappings" come _gli annessi e connessi_ (che non va bene qui, ovviamente). Non direi fronzoli, perché dà l'idea di cose in più, superflue (e non è detto che lo siano, anzi direi che non lo sono, sono semplicemente gli "accessori" che accompagnano la vita di ciascuno di noi, come ha detto Verse).
> 
> _..sembrava identica a quella precedente ma con un contorno diverso (?)._


Sì, era il dubbio che avevo anch'io.
"annessi e connessi" sarebbe perfetto se non ci fosse quel "different".
"contorno", invece, non mi suona particolarmente bene.
Mi viene in mente "contrassegni, insegne, distintivi, emblemi".
A qualcuno scatta qualcosa? 

EDIT:
Se no, si potrebbe aggirare il problema con qualcosa tipo: "a me sembrava esattamente la stessa vita, fatta eccezione per qualche dettaglio".


----------



## Verse

Sto riconsiderando la proposta di Giovannino. "[...] sembrava identica a quella precedente, cambiava solo la cornice". Oppure, più vicino a quel che dicono i madrelingua (londoncalling e rrose), "[...] sembrava identica a quella precedente, dettagli a parte", perché mi sembra che _dettagli, _rispetto a _fronzoli,_ abbia meno una connotazione di superfluo... che dite?


----------



## Voce

Personalmente opterei per "cambiava solo la cornice". Mi sembra che renda molto bene il concetto.


----------



## rrose17

If you said "...solo con i quotidiani diversi" would that conjure up newspapers or daily life? Or maybe "... solo le cose quotidiane sono diverse"?


----------



## Bookmom

giovannino said:


> Forse si potrebbe dire "in una cornice diversa" (ma non mi convince troppo) o "diversa solo esteriormente"?




Or perhaps, sembrava esattamente la stessa vita rivestita soltanto/addobbata diversamente.


----------



## Voce

rrose17 said:


> If you said "...solo con i quotidiani diversi" would that conjure up newspapers or daily life? Or maybe "... solo le cose quotidiane sono diverse"?


"I quotidiani" fa venire subito in ment i giornali (anche se di per sé non è errato), mentre "il quotidiano" rende l'idea di ciò che caratterizza la vita giorno per giorno. Perciò potrebbe essere: "...cono un quotidiano diverso (o differente)". Ma resto dell'idea che la soluzione migliore sia "...una cornice differente (o diversa)".


----------



## Verse

Voce said:


> resto dell'idea che la soluzione migliore sia "...una cornice differente (o diversa)".



Forse sì. Ma l'opzione "dettagli" non piace a nessuno?


----------



## Gianfry

Verse said:


> Forse sì. Ma l'opzione "dettagli" non piace a nessuno?


A me piace molto! Figuriamoci, l'ho proposta io...


----------



## Bookmom

Purtroppo, sono proprio i dettagli della sua vita che la protagonista non vede cambiati.  

_Ma scopre con delusione che è *una donna altrettanto fredda della sua madre adottiva* e che, come *il suo padre adottivo, anche quello naturale è morto*. Quindi, apparentemente, le uniche cose che distinguono questa 'nuova vita' da quella precedente sono il lusso e la nobiltà...

_Trappings are the material surroundings, almost as empty as the calories in junk food, useless to the nourishment of a life or a soul.


----------



## Gianfry

Bookmom said:


> Purtroppo, sono proprio i dettagli della sua vita che la protagonista non vede cambiati.
> 
> _Ma scopre con delusione che è *una donna altrettanto fredda della sua madre adottiva* e che, come *il suo padre adottivo, anche quello naturale è morto*. Quindi, apparentemente, le uniche cose che distinguono questa 'nuova vita' da quella precedente sono il lusso e la nobiltà...
> 
> _Trappings are the material surroundings, almost as empty as the calories in junk food, useless to the nourishment of a life or a soul.


Beh, ma così torniamo ai "fronzoli"


----------



## Bookmom

That's why I was thinking along the lines of the decor, same life, different decor.  It's similar to, same sh*t, different day.


----------



## Verse

Bookmom said:


> Purtroppo, sono proprio i dettagli della sua vita che la protagonista non vede cambiati.
> Trappings are the material surroundings, almost as empty as the calories in junk food, useless to the nourishment of a life or a soul.



Sinceramente,non definirei come "dettagli" di un'esistenza una madre gelida e un padre morto . A confronto, una casa molto grande e lussuosa diventa un dettaglio (soprattutto considerando che anche la sua 'vita precedente' era agiata), una cosa meno significativa, legata solo all'esteriorità. Magari potrei dire "dettagli esteriori"?


----------



## london calling

Neanche a me piace _dettagli_ (e non sono d'accordo con BM, sorry,  quando dice che si tratta sempre di roba inutile: in questo caso particolare non mi pare così ). Alla fine "cornice" è il suggerimento migliore (my opinion, of course).

E, solo per informazioni (potrebbe servire a qualcuno in futuro), _trappings_ si usa anche quando si parla di un pasto, per esempio "Christmas turkey with all the trappings" (qui sono i contorni che la nostra tradizione natalizia vuole accompagnino il tacchino).


----------



## Verse

london calling said:


> Alla fine "cornice" è il suggerimento migliore



In effetti è quello per cui ho optato anch'io, alla fine.


----------



## rrose17

london calling said:


> E, solo per informazioni (potrebbe servire a qualcuno in futuro), _trappings_ si usa anche quando si parla di un pasto, per esempio "Christmas turkey with all the trappings" (qui sono i contorni che la nostra tradizione natalizia vuole accompagnino il tacchino).


Umm, are you sure that's not turkey with all the fixings?


----------



## You little ripper!

> Originally Posted by *london calling*
> E, solo per informazioni (potrebbe servire a qualcuno in futuro), _trappings_  si usa anche quando si parla di un pasto, per esempio "Christmas turkey  with all the trappings" (qui sono i contorni che la nostra tradizione  natalizia vuole accompagnino il tacchino).





rrose17 said:


> Umm, are you sure that's not turkey with all the fixings?


Umm, are you sure that's not 'turkey with all the trimmings'? 

According to Vocabulary.com  'trappings are:

_Big house, shiny new car, a custom-made suit, an expensive watch, cool sunglasses... If you have these things, you have the trappings of success, which means you own things that give you the outward appearance of success._


----------



## Verse

london calling said:


> "Christmas turkey with all the trappings"





rrose17 said:


> Umm, are you sure that's not turkey with all the fixings?





Charles Costante said:


> Umm, are you sure that's not 'turkey with all the trimmings'?



Ci farete impazzire.


----------



## Bookmom

Trappings are variously defined as: accoutrements, adornments, bells and whistles, decorations, dress, equipment, finery, fittings, fixtures, fripperies, furnishings, gear, livery, ornaments, panoply, paraphernalia, raiment, things and so on.  Trappings, in general, and in particular in the circumstance of this protagonist's life, are of no value.  They do not replace a longed for relationship with a caring parent.

The details of our protagonists life include not only the sad fact that,  her biological mother is as cold and distant as the adoptive mother who raised her, but the additional sadness of an already deceased biological father who she will never have a chance to get to know.


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> Umm, are you sure that's not 'turkey with all the trimmings'?
> 
> According to Vocabulary.com  'trappings are:
> 
> _Big house, shiny new car, a custom-made suit, an expensive watch, cool sunglasses... If you have these things, you have the trappings of success, which means you own things that give you the outward appearance of success._



Yes, "turkey with all the trimmings", I chose a bad example, sorry,  but if you have a meal with all the trappings, it means all the things that traditionally go together to make that meal: look at this ghastly idea for a traditional Thanksgiving meal with all the trappings!

Rrose, _with all the fixings_ must be a Canadian/American: I've never heard it before (I'm not saying it's wrong, of course).

Anyway, this is what free dictionary says about trappings. They're not always frivolous or useless, it depends on the context.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Yes, "turkey with all the trimmings", I chose a bad example, sorry,


It is used, Jo. I was only trying to point out the differences in English. 

turkey with all the trappings


----------



## london calling

Thanks Charles, I was beginning to think my English had gone to pot!


----------



## Matrap

Sera a tutti 

Tornando alla domanda in questione si potrebbe dire..."la stessa vita ma con status symbol diversi?"


----------



## london calling

Non mi pare che qui stiamo parlando di status symbol.....oppure non ho capito niente!


----------



## Matrap

Per carità london calling

Sarò io quello che non ha afferrato, ci mancherebbe altro! Solo che qui ho trovato qualcosa che mi ha portato fuori strada.


----------



## london calling

_Trappings_ può anche riferirisi agli status symbol in quanto sono "trappings of success" (ossia tutte quelle cose che si associano al successo, almeno per quelle persone che ci tengono alle apparenze , per cui se non hai tutte 3 Ferrari, 4 barche ecc. ecc. non hai soldi per cui non sei nessuno), hai ragione, intendevo dire che non mi sembra giusta come traduzione in questo particolare contesto.  Però potrei sempre non aver capito!


----------



## CPA

Concordo con LC (#8) = "contorno diverso".

Ci sarebbe pure "ammennicoli".


----------



## bis

london calling said:


> _Trappings_ può anche riferirisi agli status symbol in quanto sono "trappings of success" (ossia tutte quelle cose che si associano al successo, almeno per quelle persone che ci tengono alle apparenze , per cui se non hai tutte 3 Ferrari, 4 barche ecc. ecc. non hai soldi per cui non sei nessuno), hai ragione, intendevo dire che non mi sembra giusta come traduzione in questo particolare contesto.  Però potrei sempre non aver capito!


Possibly we can translate that "same exact" into la stessa identica vita"?? Because esattamente la stessa vita should be more like "it looked exactly the same life to me". Don't you agree?


----------



## london calling

bis said:


> Possibly we can translate that "same exact" into la stessa identica vita"


Certo, ma stavamo parlando più che altro del significato di "trappings" ....


----------

